# Lightforce SL240 blitz bulb options



## PeterW (Jun 24, 2004)

Can someone try the Osram xenophot HLX64625 3000lumen bulb? How does the throw compare to the supplied bulb and other lights e.g X990? I know the horizontal filament will not produce quite such small spot but the vertical bulbs are expensive and I am likely to want to use this light for short bursts, so killing bulbs more often, the 64625 is cheap and powerful!

Also does any one knwo what has happened to Kenshiro?? 

Cheers

PEterW


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 24, 2004)

I have that bulb on my Thor and it absolutely ROCKS! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif it is rated at 3600 lumens, The beam is very white and focuses tight, not as tight as a vertical but good enough to light objects in excess of 500 yards. 

It is one sweet deal at $3 a piece online.

I wish I could find one with a vertical filament to try out, If you see one let me know.

HTH
Alex


----------



## Whiplash (Jun 24, 2004)

I emailed kenshiro last week about the KumKang and X990, before I became a member here, and he replied right away. Maybe he hasn't been posting recently or something like that?


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey Peter!, If you have the vertical Xenophot 100W bulb could you look if there is a bulb # on it or any number so I can trace it?, I bet it is an Osram bulb and maybe it can be had for a lot less money if ordered online. Just need the number

Thanks in advance for your help.

Alex


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 24, 2004)

Kenshiro is out of the country till after the 4th


----------



## theepdinker (Jun 25, 2004)

Alex,
Here you go. According to info I have it's an axial bulb. I wasn't able to locate lumen spec's. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif
62138HLX 12V
Application Projector
Average Rated Life (hr) 25
Base GZ6
Bulb T3
Class C (gas)
Color Rendering Index (CRI) 100
Family Brand Name XENOPHOT® (HLX)
Lamp Finish Clear
Nominal Voltage (V) 12.00
Nominal Wattage (W) 100.00

Theepdinker


----------



## Ginseng (Jun 25, 2004)

Where did you find this info? The bulb number is not searchable on the Osram catalog and this implies it might be built specially for Blitz or some other manufacturer. 

Osram does not make a 12V/100W axial. 

Wilkey


----------



## Ginseng (Jun 25, 2004)

The bulb you listed should make in the same neighborhood as the 64625HLX, maybe a tad more, but I'd guess still under 4,000 lumens.

Wilkey


----------



## Sway (Jun 25, 2004)

DonsBulbs has them as well as a cross reference for it. A group buy for 40 blubs would bring the price down to $9.60, I read somewhere this LE has a life of 50 hrs /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif thats alot of light for the price considering the dollar plus asking price for standard PR base Halogens and more for the Carleys.

I guess I had around 12 to 15 hrs on mine when I changed to HID with none of the visual signs of ageing darkend filament or globe thats all I know to look for.

Later
Sway


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info Theepdinker, Let me check around who else has it and how much. It does appear on the Osram PDF Catalog, but no lumen rating on it.

Does anyone know if the bulb will fit the G6.35 base?

Thanks for the info.

Alex


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 25, 2004)

Don's bulbs cost an eye and a leg!!, He wants $22 for the 64625!!! and $38 for the 62138, it's insane!

I found a site that sells the 62138 for $2.91, I will check avaiability with the local B&M supplier and find out the price, he selled me the 64625 for a little less than $4 tax included.

I'll let you know tomorrow.

Alex


----------

